# Main > News >  Art Preview Coliseum Morpheuon (PFRPG)

## Qwilion

*Dream Theft* by Jason Rainville
for the Coliseum Morpheuon.  patronage project for the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game

_"In this image I tried to get more dynamic with the pose/perspective, mainly because it would be easier to see both characters but also because of the dynamic actions taking place. The pose of the rogue indicates arrogance in victory, and his head tattoos help solidify images of his less than savory lifestyle. For the dreamburning specifically, consistent images of love are seen (along with magical wisps) out of the eyes of the victim and to the sphere, to help get across the fact that his dreams are being stolen."_- Jason Rainville

In every heart live the dreams and nightmares to inspire and fuel all of us. On the _Plane of Dreams_, characters find it to be the literal truth. Adventurers in the _Khan of Nightmare_s demesne may power their actions through an act known as _Dreamburning._ By slowly degrading the Dreams that lie in their soul, travelers become capable of breathtaking acts. For those in dire straits or undaunted by the terrible choice, sacrificing Dreams provides even greater power. But there is still hope for the merely desperate, because so long as some degraded scrap of the Dream remains yet unsacrificed, potent healing magic restores Dreams to their original state. The unscrupulous and dreamless seek out the Dreams of the noble, pious and artisticstealing or buying others most precious Dreams to fuel their own selfish aims, for in the Dreaming even your most secret desire is just another coin of the Coliseum Morpheuon.

----------


## craggles

Great image!!!  I love the way you've created the effect too!!

----------


## Qwilion

Jason Rainville thanks you (He created the effect, I could not draw a straight line).

----------


## craggles

Fortunately there's rarely a need to draw straight lines.  :Wink: 

Dose he have a web site at all? I tried looking for more of his work on your site (but failed).  :Frown: 

Thanks

----------


## Qwilion

http://www.rainvilleillustration.com/

----------


## craggles

Excellent! Thanks for that.  :Smile:

----------

